

Comparing Micro USB vs Lightning and why Apple chose Lightning - dthedavid
http://www.appsbydavid.com/post/32035756542/micro-usb-vs-lightning

======
cstrat
I think that micro USB wouldnt suit so well in a 'docked' situation either.
Where the connector needs to take the weight of the phone.

The lightening connector looks (I haven't seen it yet) like it could support
the phone. So when it is sitting in a cradle you don't need to worry about
bumping the unit and the connector breaking off inside the phone.

------
mbustamante
i little shorter and is a tweet. could you elaborate more on why apple chose
lightning ?

~~~
dthedavid
Apple is all about design and user experience. They probably hate the way a
micro USB cable looks and it can only go in one way. Also they might want
control of the peripheral market. I'm just guessing here.

